# Sticky  Fishing/Boating Threads Only Here



## Splittine

Please do not post in this section if it doesn't have anything to do with fishing or boats. There has been a huge influx of Off Topic threads here lately. They will be deleted in the future. Thanks.


----------



## Chris V

That should clean it up a bit


----------



## Splittine

Probably not. There has been a thread stating this right above this one for some time now.


----------



## compulsivehp

People have been warned. Just start deleting.


----------



## Orion45

*How's the Cobia Fishing?*

Oooops! Wrong section.


----------



## Splittine

.....


----------



## Chapman5011

So we can only post fishing or boating threads in the general discussion section


----------



## Dive1

*Simrad*

My bad, is Simrad not related to fishing and/or boating?


----------



## Splittine

Chapman5011 said:


> So we can only post fishing or boating threads in the general discussion section


That's it's intended purpose.


----------



## 2RC's II

Well! OK. Thanks I forgot but I'm old so I will forget this again next week.


----------



## Splittine

Just a reminder.


----------



## Splittine

Bump


----------



## splashhappy

have a boat,, need a captain!! Near Perdido key


----------



## Dive1

Split is butthead


----------



## Splittine

Mature


----------



## Dive1

Yeah, just teasing....Good day


----------



## Jerry Arrowood

Where do you want it posted? Did you delete.


----------



## Jerry Arrowood

Where do you want it posted? Did you delete?


----------



## lastcast

splashhappy said:


> have a boat,, need a captain!! Near Perdido key


What , when and where?


----------



## Boat-Dude

lastcast said:


> What , when and where?





2015 post


----------



## bfish

Does Southwind Marina have a boat launch?


----------



## bfish

Splittine said:


> Please do not post in this section if it doesn't have anything to do with fishing or boats. There has been a huge influx of Off Topic threads here lately. They will be deleted in the future. Thanks.


Does Southwind marina have a boat ramp?


----------



## sumbeach

first trip in the Gulf in the new to us 2017 R200









Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2

hey, sumbeach,
chase (the op) meant to post up threads that only deal with boating or fishing in the "general discussion" section
you don't have to post on an 8 year old thread. you can start your own by clicking the "start discussion" tab at the upper right in the "general discussion" section which you can find in the "forums" link at the upper right next to your avattar. btw, welcome to forum.
jack


----------



## Boat-Dude

Gotcha lure on a seat cushion = no no


----------



## jack2

as long as it's your boat. lol
jack


----------



## LY-zer

Looks like an awesome day on a very nice boat! Enjoy it. (Move the Gotcha before you get gotten, ouch!  )


----------



## fishinbug

Boat-Dude said:


> Gotcha lure on a seat cushion = no no


That's how the lure got its name.


----------



## H2OMARK

Discussion Starter:1:April 21,2013


----------



## sumbeach

sorry to jack a old thread. gotcha was going on a line right after the pic. 

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2

sumbeach said:


> sorry to jack a old thread. gotcha was going on a line right after the pic.
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


no problem, sir. 
at least now you can start your own thrilling threads of an adventure into the realms of an awesome fishing experience.
jack


----------



## H2OMARK

Hey you sumbeach, did you catch any fishies on that gotcha? (I'm gonna like replying to his threads)!


----------



## jack2

yep
that sumbeach sho knows how to fish. lol
jack


----------



## BigEric

Can't wait to get on the next boat 🎣


----------

